# Ork Battlewagon Question. Deff Rolla?



## jfoodmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey all!
I see that the Battlewagon has a Deff Rolla option, but does one come on the sprue? I've been looking around the internets for pics of the sprues but none of them seem to have a deff rolla on them. Maybe I'm blind... or, maybe the kit doesn't come with one?
Can anyone answer that question for me?
Thanks!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Not in oz, at least (the deffrolla sprue is only available separately via GW direct.). YMMV.
Still, it's not really _that_ hard to make one.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well there never has been a deff rolla sprue kit. 
just make your won like chromedog said i know a person at my local gaming club who made his out of toilet rolls and added some spikes to it.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally, I have been toying with the idea of using the rotors from the black reach defkoptas to make a deffrolla, lawnmower style.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The battle wagon is getting a "upgrade" sprue which i think will land about planet strike time,its also supposed to include other weapons and extra gubbins,but will be direct only.
not sure why it wasnt included in the box,their is plenty of space in the battle wagon box so i think i was just not ready when they wanted to release the vehicle.

i love the idea of upgrade sprues, they should do more of this.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Forgeworld do a deathroller
scroll down a bit (£14.95 currently)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_ORKS_21.html










Bog rolls work well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It's not hard at all to make one yourself or you can go the forgeworld option. GW is suppose to make one but not sure when it will actually see the light of day and it is suppose to be a direct order option.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

As it seems to me it might be better if GW just made a kit of random parts that you could ork together to get stuff. The new trukk kid looks good but the "standard" style truck I keep seeing from it is ugly and very boring to me.


----------

